# "Vets to Cops" Program



## Marauder06 (Jun 26, 2012)

I know many of you are contemplating separating from the service, or are already out and looking for work.   Here's something to consider:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/47953193/ns/us_news-giving/#.T-n1PrVAZ_A



> Attorney General Eric Holder announced funding for the new "Vets To Cops" initiative on Monday through the U.S. Department ofJustice​ Office of Community Oriented Policing Services.
> The grants require that all new positions funded by the program must be filled by recent military veterans.


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't know if I want to participate in any program that is introduced by Eric Holder...

Of course my disposition for post 9/11 cops doesn't help too much either.


----------



## CDG (Jun 26, 2012)

Holder's running this?  So that means an all expenses paid trip to Mexico with as many guns as we can carry, right?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 26, 2012)

CDG said:


> Holder's running this? So that means an all expenses paid trip to Mexico with as many guns as we can carry, right?


 
No, the guns are already down there, geez.


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 26, 2012)

I still don't get how it takes a US Citizen 6-8 months just to get a tax stamp for a SBR, but Mexican cartel can get select fire rifles without a problem! 

Ok no more sidetracking the thread...sorry.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 26, 2012)

The lying bastard...er..um, I mean the Attorney General was here pledging enough money to hire 25 cops.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 26, 2012)

all these damn programs..... how bout the P.D.'s just hire whoever is best for the job? I'm confident that the military folks are probably the right person 9 times out of 10. I would rather see POTUS throw us a bone in these areas:

-express line at the airport
-tax incentives for airlines that offer discounted travel to AD military
-grant program for vets who want to start a small business
-tax incentives for companies who hire AD military spouses

those are just off the top of my head, I'm sure I could think of some more


----------



## policemedic (Jun 27, 2012)

goon175 said:


> all these damn programs..... how bout the P.D.'s just hire whoever is best for the job? I'm confident that the military folks are probably the right person 9 times out of 10. I would rather see POTUS throw us a bone in these areas:
> 
> -express line at the airport
> -tax incentives for airlines that offer discounted travel to AD military
> ...


 
The big problem with these type of funding programs is that the funds eventually die off and the municipality is left with finding a way to pay salaries.  

You're right about the vet thing; I'd much rather have a vet next to me than some of the people we've hired.


----------



## 18C4V (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm not going to complain. This looks like a great deal for guys in my SF Company to take advantage of this program. I got my JR 18D and Echo going to take the next test for my agency and if this helps them get to the academy faster, then that's awesome.  Right now, I got my SR 18E and 18C on our full time SWAT unit with me and I got my SR 18B whose in the police academy and I'm sure he'll be on SWAT in a few years.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 27, 2012)

I wish my agency would put people through the academy; we only hire laterals.


----------



## Spider6 (Jul 2, 2012)

policemedic said:


> The big problem with these type of funding programs is that the funds eventually die off and the municipality is left with finding a way to pay salaries.
> 
> You're right about the vet thing; I'd much rather have a vet next to me than some of the people we've hired.


 
EXACTLY: They didn't say it out right but in Atlanta we got furloughed towards the end of my time there. I believe they called them "grants". It was hard to pin down for sure as we seemed to have a serious case of the "revolving door syndrome". Guys would come to APD do 2 years then transfer to another department. A guy I went to the academy with now works for Las Vegas.

and

Couldn't agree more on your second statement.....I certainly wasn't comfortable around many of the "non-prior service personnel" different mind set altogether.


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 2, 2012)

We get grants all the time to fund officers. I know of officers who got hired from a 1995 grant and are still employed. It's true that the city or county picks up the tab, but like anything else, it's incumbant on one to do the research to make sure that the city/county can afford the tab after the grant expires. Obviously a enonomic crash is hard to predict, hence the counties that have a large tourist industry seems to weather the crashes.

I can atest to this. Lots of cops lateral to my agency. Very few leave ours and the ones that do, most of them come back in a few months.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 22, 2013)

Interesting to say the least. I'm researching departments to apply for after my deployment.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 22, 2013)

We're accepting in- and out-of-state laterals.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 22, 2013)

How a 


goon175 said:


> all these damn programs..... how bout the P.D.'s just hire whoever is best for the job? I'm confident that the military folks are probably the right person 9 times out of 10. I would rather see POTUS throw us a bone in these areas:
> 
> -express line at the airport
> -tax incentives for airlines that offer discounted travel to AD military
> ...



How about on top of that there be a semi uniform awarding of credits earned in the military that transfer? An 18D with 4 credits towards a BS is just that, BS.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 22, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> How a
> 
> 
> How about on top of that there be a semi uniform awarding of credits earned in the military that transfer? An 18D with 4 credits towards a BS is just that, BS.




That's ridiculous; my NREMT-P card was good for 18.

I seem to remember there was a MSG (whose name escapes me at the moment) from your schoolhouse that was running a program with UNC.  It was designed specifically for 18Ds, and I believe they were more generous with credits than a measly 4.  I can't remember if the program was PA or MD.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 22, 2013)

policemedic said:


> That's ridiculous; my NREMT-P card was good for 18.
> 
> I seem to remember there was a MSG (whose name escapes me at the moment) from your schoolhouse that was running a program with UNC.  It was designed specifically for 18Ds, and I believe they were more generous with credits than a measly 4.  I can't remember if the program was PA or MD.



UNC will give me 4 physical education credits.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 22, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> UNC will give me 4 physical education credits.



WTF.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 22, 2013)

policemedic said:


> That's ridiculous; my NREMT-P card was good for 18.
> 
> I seem to remember there was a MSG (whose name escapes me at the moment) from your schoolhouse that was running a program with UNC.  It was designed specifically for 18Ds, and I believe they were more generous with credits than a measly 4.  I can't remember if the program was PA or MD.



There are programs that give an associates of applied science, which is basically a degree in nothing.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 22, 2013)

The other thing is most departments give veterans a preference anyways.


----------



## goon175 (Oct 22, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> UNC will give me 4 physical education credits.



Yet I trust a Ranger medic/PJ/18D more than 99% of the attending Doc's in the ER's I have been to. I have, on multiple occasions, made the conscious decision to go to our Sr. Medic for both mine and my diabetic wifes issues rather than go to a doctor or an ER.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 23, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> UNC will give me 4 physical education credits.


 
That is just crazy!  Icannot believe they gave an SF guy that many PE credits! 

To address the grant issue, like 18C did, the folks who run the show in a city/county/wherever need to address that.  In my last AO, cities got smart and started turning down the grants as they realized they couldn't afford to hire X number of officers then continue to fund the positions once the grant was over.  It was funny to watch political adversaries try to crucify them in the media only to be blown out of the water when the overall cost post-grant was published.


----------

